# 28 ga. O/U



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

My brother is looking to replace his 28 ga. Sig O/U, which he lost in an unfortunate circumstance. This gun had a straight / English stock, 26" barrels, choke tubes, Schnabel forend, and a burnt blued (whatever that's called) finish on the receiver. My understanding is that Sig had an Italian company manufacture these guns, maybe Rizzini or Guerini.

Other than the Browning Superlight Feather, which has a nickel colored alloy receiver which my brother doesn't like, we can't seem to find a gun like the Sig he lost. We've checked both the new and used gun markets.

I would appreciate any input on finding the replacement for my brother's Sig. Thanks!


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

Problem solved. Turned out his Sig was in fact manufactured by Rizzini. He found a used Rizzini in good condition and at a fair price.


----------

